# Lesco Spreader w/sprayer



## Striping-dojo (Jul 9, 2018)

I've seen Lesco spreaders with sprayer tubs that fit inside the hopper and boom attachment mounted in front. Are these all custom builds or are they sold somewhere?
Thank you


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you're looking for this....https://www.gregsonclark.com/Spreader-Mate-s/112.htm

Spreader not included.

And here's the TLF thread on this....https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27

I believe some have custom built them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! The answer is both. The Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate is molded to fit the Lesco hopper, but some members here have rolled their own.

Lesco 80lb Spreader + Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate
Mightyquinn's Franken Spreader-Mate


----------



## Striping-dojo (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you!!! Enjoying reading all that TLF as to offer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There's even a company building powered, walk-behind Lesco spreaders that you could add the GC SpreaderMate to for a powered, walk-behind sprayer setup. Albeit a pricey one!

http://powerspreaders.com


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.siteone.com/marketing/LESCO_Spec_Sheets/16.105947_LESCO_HPS_Chariot.pdf
Lesco makes one too and Spyker also sells one with their spreader in front. The hydro unit is built by Ariens but they won't admit it. Both of those units you get to ride on.


----------

